# For Sale - 270mm Gyuto w/Pre Made wa handle!



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2016)

*Stats*

Length - 270mm

Height (at heel) - 58mm

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Wa Octagonal

Handle Materials - Ebony with blond streaked buffalo horn ferrule & metal spacer

Handle Source - Knives and Stones


This is the first knife to have installed a pre-made wa handle supplied by James of Knives and Stones. Using one of these pre-made handles allows me to make a knife quicker which is a huge savings in labor to which I am passing along to my customers in the way of a reduced price. I hope that this is the first of many! 


Price - *$450 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 
_*Note - Normal pricing for this knife with a custom handle would be *$600!*_



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 10, 2016)

Those handles are so sick! Congrats on a great collaboration. If I needed a 270 (or hadn't exceeded my knife budget), this would be sold...!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Steffen!


----------



## jacko9 (Mar 10, 2016)

Dave that handle compliments your knife very well - nice looking package!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 10, 2016)

jacko9 said:


> Dave that handle compliments your knife very well - nice looking package!




This is what I was hoping to hear. Thanks Jack


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 11, 2016)

I love this collaboration for two reasons. First it's two different vendors helping each other out, and two, it results it a fantastic finished product. Will there be any 225 or 210's made in CMP as you work your way thru the sheet?


----------



## apathetic (Mar 11, 2016)

That is a great collaboration!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 11, 2016)

Bill13 said:


> Will there be any 225 or 210's made in CMP as you work your way thru the sheet?




I have all blanks cut already, nothing smaller than 240mm gyutos available.


----------



## brianh (Mar 11, 2016)

Also would consider a 210mm gyuto


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2016)

:whistling: Still available.....


----------



## Kingkor (Mar 13, 2016)

Amaizing work wish I had the money to afford one now.... someday I'll get one !


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll be here when you're ready King!


----------



## rogue108 (Mar 14, 2016)

Getting these down to $450 by using a prefabricated handle rocks. Not mention the handles are gorgeous too. There is definitely no loss in quality at a lower price point.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 15, 2016)

rogue108 said:


> Getting these down to $450 by using a prefabricated handle rocks. Not mention the handles are gorgeous too. There is definitely no loss in quality at a lower price point.



I'm glad to hear your thoughts on this Andrew. I had hoped that people would feel this way besides myself.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 16, 2016)

Let's try a price drop....*$400*! :bigeek:


----------



## Miho (Mar 16, 2016)

I really wish it was a 240.

Still mighty tempted tho


----------



## brianh (Mar 16, 2016)

Someone buy this! &#128513;


----------



## KCMande (Mar 16, 2016)

How is this not sold? Almost a week at a bargain of a price and now a price drop. I hope it sells before I get a couple of beers in me and ignore my most recent bank statement.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 16, 2016)

This is getting silly! Since this is maybe more of a pro use size I will add that I took my 01 steel 240 gyuto to Zaytinya for Mike C to play around with for a shift while I went to watch the Capitals play. After the game I told the server I need to see Mike to get my knife back. Mike came into the dining area with a grin from ear to ear. He was in love with the grind and really liked the profile. He said something along the lines of this guy's knives are going to get noticed and once they does his prices won't be so great. This was about 3 months ago. I've loaned him about 6 very high quality knives, this was his favorite, by far. Just saying...


----------



## rogue108 (Mar 16, 2016)

At this price it's a screaming deal and looks killer. It's just too big at 270 for me. 

Bill maybe you can Chef Costa into this one...


----------



## WhiteLightning (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok Dave, I'll do it. I'm in transit right now, but you might have my contact info...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 17, 2016)

*SOLD!*


----------

